# 1989 Schwarze 222 For Sale



## ConCon (Aug 24, 2006)

We're selling a 1989 Schwarze 222 sweeper mounted on a Toyota 1 ton chassis. It has only 86,000 miles on it and the auxilary engine has been replaced back in 2001. Check it out if you like: *Schwarze 222 Sweeper* at contractorsconnected.com

Tim
CC Site Manager


----------

